# Zoloft totally messed me up, anyone else?



## SilentBlaze (Jul 20, 2011)

I got prescribed a pretty low dose of Zoloft for severe social anxiety, after about a month I was crying every night and pretty much every five minutes, crawling into other peoples beds and just totally unstable. People in school were constantly asking if I was okay meaning I must looked pretty out of it, makes sense I just felt like not wearing makeup anymore and changing styles. I had like a complete personality change on that ****. It could be because im only 16 but absolutly terrible. Did anyone else have bad reactions/expierences?


----------



## Jarod (Jul 22, 2011)

All zoloft did was make my stomach hurt terribly, they got me on some weird **** called busipirone and bystolic, which have bad drug counter actions that make me not wanna go anywhere or do anything, only thing that seems to help is ativan or larazapam


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

thats weird bystolic is a blood pressure medicaition a fairly expensive new one


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I'm never going on a single ssri for the rest of my life. It made my social anxiety 10 times worst.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was on Zoloft and that thing messed me up; your not the only one. You should tell your doctor that you do not want to be on them anymore.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

SilentBlaze said:


> I got prescribed a pretty low dose of Zoloft for severe social anxiety, after about a month I was crying every night and pretty much every five minutes, crawling into other peoples beds and just totally unstable. People in school were constantly asking if I was okay meaning I must looked pretty out of it, makes sense I just felt like not wearing makeup anymore and changing styles. I had like a complete personality change on that ****. It could be because im only 16 but absolutly terrible. Did anyone else have bad reactions/expierences?


 zoloft or sertraline is not going to work on anxierty for months after you start it, its an antidepressant first, with an anxierty agent. benzo,s are for anxierty for instant relief .


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Zoloft gave me rage fits, suicidal behaviour, social muteness and anorexia
**** that ****.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had trouble sleeping on it


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Klonopin got my number...


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> I had trouble sleeping on it


caant sleep very good on it either, any suggestions? i started taking flexeril cause i had a ****load sitting around but they give me a hangover for the whole next day. i tried xanax which seems to work good but only have a few...going back to the psyd in a few days would be good to know what to ask for


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

ntdc said:


> caant sleep very good on it either, any suggestions? i started taking flexeril cause i had a ****load sitting around but they give me a hangover for the whole next day. i tried xanax which seems to work good but only have a few...going back to the psyd in a few days would be good to know what to ask for


25 mg of seroquel xr does the job
and no groggy stuff the next day
Valerian tea is something to try if you are against anti-psychotics


----------



## doralynn (Jun 19, 2011)

It increased my suicidal behavior and made me more depressed. I feel better now that I'm off it.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Zoloft destroyed my memory.......stopped it and my mind is recovering.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Zoloft destroyed my memory.......stopped it and my mind is recovering.


 for a lot of people to have a memory errassed is a cool thing there after, after trama


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I saw no positive or negative effects from Zoloft. If I remember correctly because that was a few years ago I was taking the max does 200 mg. I felt like it mind as well been a placebo.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

This was the worst ssri i tried , it was a nightmare made my SA a lot worse! It deepened the depression i had at the time and just made me feel totally out of it. I wouldnt touch this with a barge pole ever:no


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

ZOLOFT ie SERTRALINE a lot of people dont seem to reolise, zoloft dont start to work for sometime after first taken,the first few weeks your worse than before you took it as the side effects run riot in your head. That is when a lot of people abort the med just as its about to kick in. If you carnt tolorate the start up dont bother trying zoloft. I remember years ago it took 12 weeks of hell before prozac kicked in for me. If the med dont work after 10 to 12 weeks ditch it, but you can always take a benzo when starting a new med to soften the start up. :yes


----------



## me1993 (Jul 24, 2011)

yes! I started taking it six months ago to treat my social anxiety and panic attacks . Im 17 and it just made my personality like a zombie. I started to not care about how look then it started to make me not care about my friends as well . At first it made me so sick and made my panic attacks worse. After months i started gaining weight and always being hungry. I have never had a big appetite but now i feel like no matter what i eat i am never full. It has made me very emotional as well . Im going to start looking for a better medication soon


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

me1993 said:


> yes! I started taking it six months ago to treat my social anxiety and panic attacks . Im 17 and it just made my personality like a zombie. I started to not care about how look then it started to make me not care about my friends as well . At first it made me so sick and made my panic attacks worse. After months i started gaining weight and always being hungry. I have never had a big appetite but now i feel like no matter what i eat i am never full. It has made me very emotional as well . Im going to start looking for a better medication soon


 Yes it can an will make you put on weight , your on the wrong med , zoloft is for depression with an anxierty agent, but it not a full on anxierty drug


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My mum used to be on it and it messed her up. I know someone on it now and I think she might do better to try a more updated SSRI like Lexapro.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


> My mum used to be on it and it messed her up. I know someone on it now and I think she might do better to try a more updated SSRI like Lexapro.


 lexapro is only a new name for citalopram,n not very often given in england as its not generic costs 10 times more


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Zoloft, for me, was unbelievably anxiogenic. People would actually look at me strangely due to my panic type reactions even to non threatening stimuli. It made me feel thick as **** and I couldn't stop eating junk food on it (normally I eat very healthily).
It did make me feel quite happy in myself though, easily the best SSRI for the anhedonic side of depression.

Lexapro in comparison (which I am on right now) is pretty much the opposite. It's great for panic type anxiety. It's pretty inhibitory so I am not acting as wild as I would on zoloft (better for me and my bipolar tendancies). 
It's good for depression but makes me feel very apathetic, motivationless and lazy. I'm hoping to add either modifinil or trivastal in an attempt to spice this miserable existence up though.


----------



## Bad Barometer (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been on Zoloft for a few months now, just recently upped to 75mg. 
I'm taking it for anxiety mainly.

I've found that I have lost energy, problems with short term memory and lack of enjoyment in activities. I tend to sound like a crazy person when I tell my folks about it, and by the time I get to my doc, I just say everything is fine. Not because my folks say I am (and they dont say that), but because I've forgotten about it. Even when I'm there, I tend to forget what my doctor and I have just discussed.

I am seeing a new doctor next week and hopefully have more questions answered and possibly switching meds.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

Bad Barometer said:


> I've been on Zoloft for a few months now, just recently upped to 75mg.
> I'm taking it for anxiety mainly.
> 
> I've found that I have lost energy, problems with short term memory and lack of enjoyment in activities. I tend to sound like a crazy person when I tell my folks about it, and by the time I get to my doc, I just say everything is fine. Not because my folks say I am (and they dont say that), but because I've forgotten about it. Even when I'm there, I tend to forget what my doctor and I have just discussed.
> ...


write down everything in a notebook with the time and date


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Bad Barometer said:


> I've been on Zoloft for a few months now, just recently upped to 75mg.
> I'm taking it for anxiety mainly.
> 
> I've found that I have lost energy, problems with short term memory and lack of enjoyment in activities. I tend to sound like a crazy person when I tell my folks about it, and by the time I get to my doc, I just say everything is fine. Not because my folks say I am (and they dont say that), but because I've forgotten about it. Even when I'm there, I tend to forget what my doctor and I have just discussed.
> ...


 You may feel lose of energy , but in truth your not ramped up with anxierty , so you are slower. the memory thing is bad, as i am the same, but then you forget the **** things which is cool.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

foxy said:


> lexapro is only a new name for citalopram,n not very often given in england as its not generic costs 10 times more


lexapro is escitalopram are more concentrated version of citalopram.
I got it and was on it here in england , supposed to be more effective at small doses.


----------



## angelwings17 (Jul 25, 2011)

This **** fuked me up. And I was only on it 7weeks, and 3 weeks taper down from 75mg,
It make me 100% more anxious ( which lead to higher usage of benzos) , had insomnia (so was given more pills for that), increased all my phobia and intrusive thoughts, made me depressed and I wasnt even depressed when i started it. 

But all went away after stopping medication.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

sparky10 said:


> lexapro is escitalopram are more concentrated version of citalopram.
> I got it and was on it here in england , supposed to be more effective at small doses.


I know lexapro is escitalopram, an i find it funny they bring it out as soon has citalopram goes generic, you were very lucky to get it in england, i carnt even get it from mental hospital, depend,s i suppose on the budget for your area. The mental hospital say the cost dont match the effectiveness , as its know better than citalopram an sertraline another generic ie zoloft. The only guy i know on lexapro works as a chemist, says it all really.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

angelwings17 said:


> This **** fuked me up. And I was only on it 7weeks, and 3 weeks taper down from 75mg,
> It make me 100% more anxious ( which lead to higher usage of benzos) , had insomnia (so was given more pills for that), increased all my phobia and intrusive thoughts, made me depressed and I wasnt even depressed when i started it.
> 
> But all went away after stopping medication.


 why did you take it if not depressed :blank:blank:blank its not for anxierty till the med is well in your system mabye about 3 months


----------



## Bad Barometer (Mar 4, 2010)

foxy said:


> You may feel lose of energy , but in truth your not ramped up with anxierty , so you are slower. the memory thing is bad, as i am the same, but then you forget the **** things which is cool.


True it is bad, but makes waiting for the bus easier XD


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I am on a low dose.. it helps and isn't screwing me up. I can't handle anything above 25mg though.


----------

